# The Underwear Apocalypse



## notsocordial (Jul 20, 2019)

I am actually laughing even before I have started writing this. How on Earth did I land upon such a name: The Underwear Apocalypse? It's actually a pretty funny story.

Yeah, so I and my roommate were sitting and talking about how the clothing of women has revolutionized with generations. We were wearing dresses and pondering about the thought about how our mothers would feel about wearing the same. We belong to a middle-class Indian family living in a conservative society so the thought seemed valid. Our mothers are used to wearing clothes that do the least of skin-show and sarees and salwar kameez fall under the precise category.


But, our moms are slowly getting used to the idea of how it's okay for girls to wear what they are the most comfortable in even though they cannot pull such clothes themselves. They have become habituated to what they have seen their moms wearing and what they have been wearing for such a long time so there is no arguing in that. But, our grandmoms are still in their zone holding onto traditions that mean the world to me and there is no changing that.


The bottom line is as generations go by, people are getting more accepting of new ideas even though they stress on holding onto their values. So, we went on from discussing the old generations to the new ones. Skirts went from long to midis to short to minis to micros and one day, people will be okay walking around the block in their underwears and it'll be okay. And, as this happens, guys will get so much used to watching semi-naked women in their underwear everywhere that they will hardly bat an eyelid at the sight. They will slowly lose interest in the sweetness of physical pleasure and gradually as this happens, coitus will get a tough thing to carry out. Hence, the population decline at a slow pace. And, gradually, once that hits the rock bottom, we will see the end of the human population. And, that's how The Underwear Apocalypse will become a thing! Who'd have thought?


On a serious note, though, at this point, I am hardly able to figure out what will cause the end of the human population. Is it the water? Is it the air? Or is it solar flames? Or just an outer space object? We have wreaked havoc on Earth already and are continuing to do so without realizing that we are going to be the fruit-bearers for the same. It is no surprise that global warming is real, animals are getting extinct, water levels are rising, temperatures are increasing and the air is becoming heavily polluted. It is going to be a drastic tragedy when the actual apocalypse takes place. We will regret, sulk and cry. The revenge shall be taken. It's only sane if we starting paying up now before it's too late.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 20, 2019)

" and one day, people will be okay walking around the block in their underwears and it'll be okay."

They're already wearing Yoga pants.
Whoever invented those things should get a Nobel Prize.


----------



## Winston (Jul 20, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> " and one day, people will be okay walking around the block in their underwears and it'll be okay."
> 
> They're already wearing Yoga pants.
> Whoever invented those things should get a Nobel Prize.



Yes, but with great power, comes great responsibility.



> On a serious note, though, at this point, I am hardly able to figure out what will cause the end of the human population. Is it the water? Is it the air? Or is it solar flames? Or just an outer space object? We have wreaked havoc on Earth already and are continuing to do so without realizing that we are going to be the fruit-bearers for the same. It is no surprise that global warming is real, animals are getting extinct, water levels are rising, temperatures are increasing and the air is becoming heavily polluted. It is going to be a drastic tragedy when the actual apocalypse takes place. We will regret, sulk and cry. The revenge shall be taken. It's only sane if we starting paying up now before it's too late.



The scenario is this:  People have gotten use to going shopping in their pajamas.  This trend is increasing.  Soon, an extinction level event will occur, and society will be paralyzed.  
Our pajama-clad society will be in a state of anarchy, feeling the need to all brush their teeth and comb their hair at the same time (no one wants to face their doom seeming unkempt).  No one will be available to actually deal with the crisis.
The lines for the bathrooms will stretch for miles.  The hot water will be gone.  The horror.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 20, 2019)

I dunno Winston, I started wearing leather slippers outside of the house...it caught on, and now I see people do it all the time. 
How am I supposed to keep up my miscreant appearance if everyone else is doing it too?
Danged kids these days!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi there notsocordial!

I was interested by your style here, and I like your thoughts, but I feel they need to be expanded, refined, and researched further before you part with such broad generalizations such as "the end of society" and so forth. Nevertheless, I think you have a great, snarky little bit here and that- if you furthered it, the piece could be extremely palatable for your desired audience.

Thanks for the read!


----------



## notsocordial (Jul 21, 2019)

Bard_Daniel said:


> Hi there notsocordial!
> 
> I was interested by your style here, and I like your thoughts, but I feel they need to be expanded, refined, and researched further before you part with such broad generalizations such as "the end of society" and so forth. Nevertheless, I think you have a great, snarky little bit here and that- if you furthered it, the piece could be extremely palatable for your desired audience.
> 
> Thanks for the read!



Yes, I agree. Maybe if I put a little more thought into this, it might get better


----------



## notsocordial (Jul 21, 2019)

Bard_Daniel said:


> Hi there notsocordial!
> 
> I was interested by your style here, and I like your thoughts, but I feel they need to be expanded, refined, and researched further before you part with such broad generalizations such as "the end of society" and so forth. Nevertheless, I think you have a great, snarky little bit here and that- if you furthered it, the piece could be extremely palatable for your desired audience.
> 
> Thanks for the read!


I just wanted to lighten the mood before getting into the urgency of the situation. Just a funny bit here.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jul 22, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> They're already wearing Yoga pants.
> Whoever invented those things should get a Nobel Prize.



Indeed... Indeed...


----------



## Amnesiac (Jul 23, 2019)

I think yoga pants are the backlash (no pun intended) against the figure-destroying low-rise jeans that make women's bums look... weird; kinda' square and saggy.


----------

